# Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co



## Agalatze (7. Oktober 2004)

so nun bin ich wieder zuhause von unserem brandungsangeln vom 6. oktober.

nachdem nun leider einige boardies abgesprungen waren, sind katze und ich alleine gewesen. tackle hat mit dem rücken-gute besserung von mir. marcel1409 musste auf seine kleine tochter aufpassen-kann man nichts machen wenn dir frau das an ordnet :q usw usw....

als treffpunkt hatten wir seeretzer feld rastplatz ausgemacht um 15.00 uhr. ich bin gegen 13.30 uhr in angelladen, habe die würmer besorgt, noch ein wenig geklönt und dann gings los. pünktlich um drei am rasthof angekommen sah ich auch schon katzes auto. also schnell ausgestiegen, kurz gequatscht und ab nach dazendorf. übrigens wenn wir nicht so heiss aufs angeln gewesen wären hätten wir uns sicher bis heute nacht auf dem rastplatz unterhalten. hatten beide ne menge zu erzählen #6 

dann am strand angekommen sahen wir auch schon gleich ne menge leute. waren ein paar surfer, die zum glück auch schnell weg waren. wollen ja nicht dass die in unsere schnüre herein fahren 
bei ner zigarette erstmal die brandung und den strand begutachtet und dann rechts vom parkplatz ca. 500 m gelaufen. dort haben wir unser lager aufgeschlagen.

nachdem wir alle ruten im wasser hatten und beach buddy aufgebaut war und die stühle standen, haben wir zur abwechslung "mal" eine geraucht:q 
und dann haben wir beiden erzählt und erzählt wie die verrückten. war echt super #6 #6 #6 

noch im hellen konnnte ich die erste platte verhaften. zwar nur gerade eben maßig aber das reicht ja. dann kam auch schon die zweite. eijeijei dachte ich. das geht ja los hier wie wild. dann konnte katze eine verhaften. so langsam wurde es dunkel und rums war mein knüppel krumm !
konnte einen schönen dorsch von ca 45 cm landen. wir waren beide wirklich überrascht wie gut das ganze losging.
und so nach und nach kamen noch weitere dorsche und platten dazu.
die kleinen nmos wurden leider auch immer mehr,wobei ich sagen muss, dass dieses mal auch nicht nur ganz kleine dabei waren,sondern auch mal welche um 32 oder wie auch immer. vor zwei wochen waren die eher 22 cm.
ich habe leider nicht gezählt wieviele wir letztendlich gefangen habe, aber es waren schon so einige. schätze mal es waren 15 die passten und natürlich sehr sehr viele zwerge.
aber die aufregung jedesmal wenn die rute zupfte war perfekt. und das tolle war auch noch, dass wir ne menge sternschnuppen nebenbei beobachten konnten. war heute ein toller sternenhimmel zusehen.
so gegen späteren abend wurde es auch schon sehr frisch. gegen 0.00 uhr hatten wir unsere würmer verangelt und haben dann ganz entspannt eingepackt,die fische ausgenommen und sind dann um 0.45 uhr wieder am parkplatz gewesen. dann was sollten wir auch anderes machen mal wieder eine geraucht. ich weiss nicht wieviele zigaretten wir verqualmt haben, aber es müssten pro nase wohl um die 20-25 stück gewesen sein. morgen früh sind wir dann bestimmt erstmal am :v 

schade dass ihr nicht dabei gewesen seid. ich hatte wirklich nen riesen spaß mit katze. auch wenn wir nicht einen fisch gefangen hätten wäre das ein super abend gewesen. wir haben uns soviel zu erzählen gehabt-einsame spitze. 
haben auch gleich beschlossen dass wir das wiederholen und auch mal ne kuttertour mit einigen machen wollen. 
also vielen dank für den tollen abend.

p.s. katze hat ein paar schöne bilder gemacht


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

Moin Agalatze,

denn mal ein riesiges PETRI HEIL!
Na dann hoffe ich doch, dass wir alle am Wochenende genauso viel Glück haben.
Ich kann es kaum noch abwarten, wäre ja auch gerne mit euch gekommen aber
ich muß ja ARBEITEN.

Gruß
Brandungsfutzi


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> schade dass ihr nicht dabei gewesen seid. ich hatte wirklich nen riesen spaß mit katze. auch wenn wir nicht einen fisch gefangen hätten wäre das ein super abend gewesen


Genau das finde ich klasse. Wenn nicht nur die neueste Methode, die meisten oder grössten Fische das Angeln ausmachen, sondern das Erlebnis Angeln das wichtigste ist.
Und wenn sich Boardies in ganz Deutschland und halb Europa treffen, die sich vorher vielleicht noch gar nicht kannten.
Und das mit den Fischen klappt an anderen Tagen auch noch beser, dann wirds ja schon fast der "vollkommene" Angeltag.


----------



## Palerado (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> so langsam wurde es dunkel und rums war mein knüppel krumm !


 #6 

Juchuu.
Hat ja geklappt mit dem Bericht.

Wie waren denn der Wind?

Oh man ich halt es echt nicht mehr aus.
2 Wochen noch dann greife ich an. Ich lasse den grossen Dorschen noch ein wenig Zeit sich näher am Strand einzufinden.


----------



## MichaelB (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

Moin,

@Aalglatze: schöner Bericht #6 

Das mit dem Rauchzwang kenne ich ( normal eigentlich Nichtraucher ) beim Angeln auch  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Palerado (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

Das schöne ist ja, dass rauchen bei Windstärke 5 von vorne nicht so schädlich ist.
Da braucht man nur 2 Minuten für ne Kippe.
Hat allerdings auch den Nachteil dass ich selten vom Strand wegkomme und noch Zigaretten habe.
Ne Schachtel ist da nichts.


----------



## Katze_01 (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

Moin an alle,

Nun mal die Meldung von Katze.

Der Abend war einfach Bombig#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 .

Klönen, Fische fangen und einfach nen Netten Abend haben.

War ein tolles Erlebnis.
( Die Bundesregierung sollte uns Anglern Dankbar sein, 
bei der Tabaksteuer|bla: |bla: |bla: )

Und Ihr Fische da Draußen,

Ich komme wieder ( Schon bald)

Petri Heil an alle

Katze, der in Flensburg lebte


----------



## Kai D90 (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

Moin Agalatze,

hatten wir nicht auch mal ne Verabredung, so am 1.10 ? Hättest zumindest absagen können, meine Nummer hast Du ja.

Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Marcel1409 (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

Super Bericht Jungs  #6  #6  #6 ...,

wäre gerne dabei gewesen, hab dafür noch ein paar Vorfächer mit meiner Tochter geknotet |uhoh: ! Aber wer ist denn das blasse Schlossgespenst mit den Lichtern im Kopf :q ?!!
Ich freu mich schon aufs WE (Pro-Tack-Cup), mal sehen wie`s läuft...

Gruß
Marcel  #6


----------



## Agalatze (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

oh man ich höre mich an als hätte ich kehlkopfkrebs 
war echt ein super abend !!! bin immer noch begeitert.
wir hatten sw-w wind. der kam ganz schräg von links.

und samstag gehts wieder los zum pro tack surf cup !!!
nach diesem abend bin ich guter hoffnung, dass nicht schlecht gefangen wird.
und dann lerne ich brandungsfutzi auch gleich mal kennen.


----------



## Palerado (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

Gibt es auch Bilder von dem Grund für den krummen Knüppel?
Oder Fischbilder an sich???

Los. Macht mich fertig.


----------



## Katze_01 (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

Tja, äh

Heute Nacht hab ich nicht mehr drangedacht.

Und jetzt geht das nicht mehr,

Schmatz, Rülps

Das nächstemal werd ich dich aber bedenken!!!

Katze, der in Flensburg wohnte


----------



## Agalatze (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

also der grund für meinen krummen knüppel war ne süße dorschdame


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

Schöner Bericht, und Fisch habt Ihr auch gehabt, ich denke mal das die Brandungssaison nun wieder losgeht!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Agalatze (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

@ andreas
ja jetzt gehts wieder los mit der brandung !!!

@ katze
hatten wir nicht noch ein paar bilder ?
oder war es zu dunkel ? hatte dich doch noch mit nem dorsch fotografiert oder ?


----------



## Palerado (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

Ich glaube hier wird uns was vorenthalten...
Oder findet Katze sich auf dem Foto nicht gut getroffen?

Nun mal keine falsche Bescheidenheit.


----------



## Agalatze (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

also viele bilder haben wir wirklich nicht gemacht, da wir total am fiebern waren und uns die ganze zeit unterhalten haben. nicht mal den super genialen sonnenuntergang.
wir waren voll in unserem element


----------



## Katze_01 (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

Hi Aga,

leider sind anderen Pics viel zu Dunkel geworden,
gerade das mit dem 45er.

Auch die Bilder von mir mit der Dublette, Schade eigentlich.

Katze, der in Flensburg lebte


----------



## Palerado (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

Egal,

solange man irgendwas schemenhaft erkennen kann stell es hier rein.

Das mit dem Fotografieren kenne ich auch.
Nachmittags macht man Fotos ohne Ende und abends nicht ein einziges.


----------



## Katze_01 (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

Würd ich gern tun wenn ich sie nicht schon gelöscht hätte.

Die Bilder ließen wirklich fast nichts erkennen, war auch nebensache der Funfaktor war entscheidend.

So und nun,

ab zur Arbeit:v 


Katze, der in Flensburg lebte


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Egal,
> 
> solange man irgendwas schemenhaft erkennen kann stell es hier rein.



Moin Katze, falls Du Photoshop hast, für mal den Befehl Autokontrast durch, bringt bei viel zu dunklen Foto`s oftmals erstaunliche Resultate!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

Hallo Agalatze,

du bringst da was durcheinander, wir sehen uns doch leider erst bei der Quali.
Ich fische doch am Wochenende beim Entenangeln auf Fehmarn.
Ich bin aber auch schon ganz heiß. Ich habe mich auf Fehmarn schon mal vom 21.10. - 24.10. mit einem Kumpel in Gahlendorf einquartiert. Dann können wir noch 
einmal vorher los.

Gruß
Brandungsfutzi


----------



## Broesel (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*



			
				Katze_01 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bilder ließen wirklich fast nichts erkennen, war auch nebensache der Funfaktor war entscheidend.



Jau...der Funfaktor ist beim Angeln, bzw. Boardietreffs das primere Dingens...alles andere verkommt doch schnell zur Nebensache...ihr hattet doch nen tollen Abend...#6 Menno..ich will auch wieder anne Küste...und es geht nicht. :c

Ich hätte auch gerne probiert noch was aus den Bildern zu machen...da steckt manchmal noch mmehr drin, als man vermutet...aber da schon gelöscht...:c


----------



## Fischbox (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

Moin |wavey: 


			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> also der grund für meinen krummen knüppel war ne süße dorschdame




Nur gut das dein Knüppel krumm war, denn es wäre ja auch seltsam verdächtigt |kopfkrat , wenn sich Dein Knüppel schon beim Anblick einer Dorschdame wie der Flügger Leuchturm gen Himmel reckt. Was mag dann erst passieren,wenn ein echtes Mädel...
Ich denke lieber nicht weiter ...|rotwerden 

Super Bericht #6 ! Man kann das richtig gut herauslesen, wie Ihr diesen Abend genossen habt. Toll!!!


----------



## Agalatze (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

@ fischbox
ach wenn die dorschdame groß genug gewesen wäre, dann wer weiss....


----------



## fishing-willi (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

schöner bericht! ich werde morgen abend auch mit 2 kumpels an die ostsee fahren in die brandung! vielleicht fahren wir ja auch nach dazendorf!bei den fängen is das sicherlich nicht die schlechteste entscheidung!ich werd denn mal berichten, was so ging!


----------



## Agalatze (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

also ich würde da wieder hinfahren, denn für morgen soll auch ein glatter westwind wehen !!! also viel spaß und ein dickes petri heil !


----------



## Tom B (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*



			
				Brandungsfutzi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Agalatze,
> 
> du bringst da was durcheinander, wir sehen uns doch leider erst bei der Quali.
> Ich fische doch am Wochenende beim Entenangeln auf Fehmarn.
> ...



Hi ,
seh mal lieber zu das Du *Hansi * richtig motivierst,
damit er sich qualifiziert für die deutsche.
Dann könnten wir 3 ja mal ein richtig  schnasseln
Wir sehen uns bei der DM #6 

Gruß johann  (Kumpel von Hansi)


----------



## Agalatze (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

ach ja brandungsfutzi, ich hatte ganz vergessen dir zu antworten. stimmt ich habe das mal wieder durcheinander gebracht. sorry. war ja die qualli wo wir uns treffen.

@ johann
wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt dann schnassel ich bei der DM mal ne runde mit. bin nämlich auch dabei


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

Moin Johann,

meist Du unseren Bäckerburschen? im Frühjahr haben wir Ihm schon gesagt, dass
die Dorsche nicht auf Brötchen beißen. Vielleicht versucht er es ja diesmal mit 
Wattwürmer. Da wir ja schon ein Tag vorher mal testen können, werde ich mal so mutig sein und Ihm auch ein Vorfach geben, vielleicht lag es ja auch daran, dass er nur mit Blei geangelt hat.
Falls das auch nicht hilft, Alkohol hilft immer!!

Gruß
Brandungsfutzi


----------



## schottfisch (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

moin,ihr brandungsaalglatzenfutzis -,
so ein schöner bericht!
danke!
ich bin so neidisch auf euch, die ihr an der küste wohnt.
würde auch gerne mal so etwas mitmachen.
erfreue mich aber immer wieder an solchen herrlichen natürlichen berichten.
aber im hinterkopf schwirren mir immer die 40 filter eurer
zigaretten. liegen die jetzt am strand?
bitte, nicht böse sein. bin eben nur ein fanatiker.
aber ihr habt sie ja schön gesammelt und entsorgt.
bin erstaunt, was da alles so vom strand aus beißt. und mit nem guten kumpel macht es sicher riesig spaß.
wir warten auf weitere schöne erlebnisse.
schottfisch


----------



## buschinger (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

Moin schottfisch,
zu der Zigarettenanmerkung hätte ich da mal eine Frage: 
Sind denn die Filter nicht aus Zellulose, die Papieranteile ebenfalls und die Tabakreste ohnehin Pflanzenteile, so daß sie ökologisch gesehen genauso viel ins Gewicht fallen wie z.B. Blätter oder Holz? 
Oder geht es Dir rein um´s Optische, da würde ich dann zustimmen.
Gruß B


----------



## Palerado (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

Soweit ich weiss belasten die Rückstände des Nikotins im Filter die Umwelt.


----------



## Katze_01 (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

Moin an alle,

Als Angler hatt man Natürlich die Plicht zu Hegen und zu Pflegen, insbesondere die Umwelt.

Also keine Angst die Kippen, ob Biologisch abbaubar oder nicht, befinden sich schon auf den Weg zur nächsten Deponie.

Petri Heil an alle:g :g :g .

Katze, der in Flensburg lebte


----------



## schottfisch (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

hallo buschinger,
wenn das so wäre wie du meinst, dass die filter wie baumlaub vergehen, würde ich auf der stelle ruhig sein. das optische stört mich zwar auch etwas, würde aber ja vergehen. und auch die nikotinreste würden mich nicht so stören.
aber ich habe mal eine besichtigung einer trinkwassergewinnungsanlage gemacht bei uns in schwerte.
da wurde allen strengstens verboten, bei dem rundgang zu rauchen und dann womöglich, wie es ja leider so usus ist, die kippen wegzuwerfen.
sie seien unverrottbar!!!! natürlich nur die filtermaterialien.
wenn mir einer glaubhaft beweist, dass die dinger wie blätter vom baum verrotten, bin ich auf der stelle ruhig.
aber stellt euch doch mal vor , die bleiben erhalten, wie der plastikmist, der im meer herumschwimmt.
da schwimmen dann milliarden von solchem scheiß im meer rum oder bleiben für sehr lange zeit irgendwo am see oder strand liegen.
warum regt sich ein raucher auf, wenn man darum bittet, selbstdisziplin zu üben und wenigstens seinen abfall ordentlich zu beseitigen? 
jetzt im urlaub am strand von bansin sah ich, wie eine frau den hundemist mit einer tüte entsorgte. fand ich echt gut.
es gibt auch länder, wo solche unterlassungssünden strengstens bestraft werden, siehe südostasien.
muss es immer erst zu einem gesetz kommen?


----------



## schottfisch (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

es braucht keiner dazu stellung nehmen.
nur mal lesen, nachdenken, ändern, handeln.
schottfisch


----------



## Marcel1409 (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

@ fishing-willi

was fürn geiles bild!!!  :v 

gruß
Marcel


----------



## Agalatze (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

ich habe meistens ne flasche yogo yogo dabei wo die kippen und knicklichtpapier usw drinne landen.


----------



## Palerado (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

Yogo Yogo?????
Was zur Hölle ist das?

Das habe ich wahrlich noch nie gehört.


----------



## fishing-willi (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

@marcel: jo, ich finde dieses bild so *******, und der typ nervt so dermaßen, dass ich es einfach als bild nehmen musste, was  normales wär ja langweilich! also keine angst, ich steh auch gaaaanz andere musik!

so, nur noch eine stune, schnell noch was essen und dann gehts los!!!juuuuhuuuu!!!!!!!


----------



## Agalatze (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

yogo yogo ist ein getränk.
so eine art trinkyogourt


----------



## Palerado (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

hmmmm.
Hätte ich anhand des NAmens auch selber drauf kommen können 
Die dicken Plastikflaschen (kenne andere Marken) bieten sich natürlich dafür an.

Ich nutze meist eine leere Bierflasche. Oder Cola Fanta, Wasser o.ä.


----------



## Agalatze (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

jo genau die meine ich !!!


----------



## schottfisch (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

freunde,
ihr seid echt spitzenmäßig.
wann kommt ein neuer bericht?


----------



## Agalatze (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

@ schottfisch
am sonntag ist der nächste bericht im board !
samstag gehts nämlich zum pro tack surf cup.


----------



## fishing-willi (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

also wie angekündigt war ich gestern in der brandung, mit dem gerwinator, nem kumpelvon mit, und dem sohn von seiner Freundin (10) .
sind nach dazendorf gefahren, dort war ne schöne brandung, ca 5 windstärken direkt von vorne!beste bedingungen also
gegen 17 uhr hatten wa denn auch aufgebaut und es konnte losgehen! jan hatte auch gleich um ca halb 6 nen lüddn dorsch! ab 18 uhr bissen die dorsche denn regelmäßig!aber die meisten waren untermaßig!irgendwann hate ich denn auch nen butt gefangen, der grade mal maß hatte!dann ließen die bisse nach! also probierte ich n bissel rum, und hab eine rute so 15 meter  weit rausgeworfen! keine 10 minuten später kahm auch schon n biss! der fisch kämpfte ordentlich, so dass ich dachte, dass ich endlich mal ne  größeren dorsch hab, aba denkste, anstatt nem dorsch hing da n AAL am haken!
und mit 56 cm nichtma n schlechter!
nach dem aal ging nichts mehr! gegen halb 1 ham wa eingepackt!
am ende hatte jan und der lüdde zusammen 4 maßige dorsche, der gerwinator 2 und ich ein dorsch ein butt und den aal!für die bedingungen is das nicht so berauschend, ist warscheinlich nioch zu warm!werd auf jeden fall nägste woche nochmal angreifen!


----------



## Agalatze (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

na trotzdem petri heil !!!
der aal ist doch mal ne super abwechslung. weiter so...


----------



## The_Duke (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*



			
				schottfisch schrieb:
			
		

> hallo buschinger,
> wenn das so wäre wie du meinst, dass die filter wie baumlaub vergehen, würde ich auf der stelle ruhig sein. das optische stört mich zwar auch etwas, würde aber ja vergehen. und auch die nikotinreste würden mich nicht so stören.
> aber ich habe mal eine besichtigung einer trinkwassergewinnungsanlage gemacht bei uns in schwerte.
> da wurde allen strengstens verboten, bei dem rundgang zu rauchen und dann womöglich, wie es ja leider so usus ist, die kippen wegzuwerfen.
> ...



Hierzu mal ein paar Infos....
Laut einer vor ein paar Jahren erlassenen EU-Verordnung dürfen Zigarettenfilter nur noch aus verrottbarem Material hergestellt sein. Zigarettenfilter werden aus Zellulosetriacetat (einem Essigsäureester der Zellulose, gehört zur Gruppe der thermoplastischen Biokunststoffe) hergestellt. Dieses Material verrottet unter normalen Bedingungen innerhalb von ca. 6-9 Monaten (unter trockenen Bedingungen in ca. 2-3 Jahren). Diese hartnäckige Info, daß sich Zigarettenfilter nicht abbauen ist also nicht mehr richtig! 
Diese Besichtigung in der Trinkwassergewinnungsanlage und das damit verbundene Rauchverbot hat den Hintergrund, daß in einer Kippe neben den Hauptgiften Nikotin und Teer auch noch Formaldehyd, Blausäureverbindungen, verschiedene Amine, polyzyklische aromatische Kohlenwasserstoffe, Benzol usw. enthalten sind. Betrachtet man nun die strengen Grenzwerte der Trinkwasserverordnung für einige dieser Stoffe, kann man sich ungefähr vorstellen, was eine Kippe anrichten kann! Ca. 4000l Wasser werden dadurch für die Trinkwasseraufbereitung unbrauchbar! 
Beispiel: Der Grenzwert für polyzyklische aromatische Kohlenwasserstoffe liegt bei 0,0002mg/l....in einem gebrauchten Zigarettenfilter sind davon ca. 4-6mg enthalten...also die 25000-fache Menge, wobei davon nur ca. 20% ausgewaschen werden, solange der Filter in seiner Form nicht zerstört wird. Wird der Filter allerdings z.B. zertreten, sieht das gleich anders aus...
Trotz Abbaubarkeit sollte also eine Kippe nicht in der Natur landen, sondern dort wo sie auch hingehört...in den Restmüll!


----------



## schottfisch (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

hallo duke,
ich bin dir dankbar für deine info!
diese besichtigung liegt in der tat schon 4 jahre zurück.
prima, wie du das so erklärt hast. da bin ich dann nicht mehr so allergisch, wenn das nach gewisser zeit doch zu kompost wird.
danke schottfisch


----------



## schottfisch (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

hallo fishing-willi,
prima bericht über das brandungsangeln. petri für den schönen fang.
aber sag mal, habe ich da richtig gelesen, dass du den aal in nur 15 meter entfernung gefangen hast?
oder meintest du 150 m?
wie weit werft ihr denn überhaupt so auf dorsch oder butt raus?
und wie tief ist es da etwa?
mfg schottfisch


----------



## Agalatze (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

@ schottfisch
die aal werden fast alle soweit vorne gefangen. und sogar am besten noch im kraut.
ansonten angelt man doch eher weiter draußen. kommt aber drauf an wo der fisch steht. den sollte man ständig suchen damit es auch mit den bissen klappt


----------



## schottfisch (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

auch für diese antwort danke ich dir, agalatze


----------



## Agalatze (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

keine ursache 
wenn du mal im norden bist solltest du es mal probieren. meiner meinung nach
gibt es von der ganzen atmosphäre kein besseres angeln als das vom strand.


----------



## Hasenfuß (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das finde ich klasse. Wenn nicht nur die neueste Methode, die meisten oder grössten Fische das Angeln ausmachen, sondern das Erlebnis Angeln das wichtigste ist.
> Und wenn sich Boardies in ganz Deutschland und halb Europa treffen, die sich vorher vielleicht noch gar nicht kannten.
> Und das mit den Fischen klappt an anderen Tagen auch noch beser, dann wirds ja schon fast der "vollkommene" Angeltag.


Dem stimme ich voll uns ganz zu! #6 

Leider hatte auch ich gestern arge Probleme mit den lütten Nemos:
Daß sie nicht maßig waren konnte man sofort sehen. Aber einige waren so klein, daß ich dann doch mal nachgemessen habe: 14,5cm an einem 2/0 Butthaken!!! Riesenklappe hatte das Vieh! Immerhin schwimmt er nun wieder und frisst hoffentlich erst in 3 Jahren wieder Wattis mit Haken drin...#t (meine|rolleyes )!


----------



## Peterpaul (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

Schöner Bericht! Wo wart Ihr eigentlich?


----------



## Agalatze (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

wir waren in dazendorf !
kennst du bestimmt oder ?


----------



## Peterpaul (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

Ja, kenne ich! Leider hab ich selber dort noch nicht geangelt! |kopfkrat  Vielleicht klappt es ja die WE! Wollten wohl wieder los :q


----------



## Agalatze (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sternschnuppen,Brandung,Dorsche und Co*

na dann  mal petri heil !!!
wäre super wenn du einen bericht schreiben würdest.


----------

